# BMC Impec



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Why in the world are the Impecs so freaking expensive (or Parlees or Look Bikes for that matter)? I have watched the video and read reviews, and I still don't get what truly makes them so unique for an average or even serious rider. If it is so special, then why is BMC still producing the SLR01 and the Granfondo GF01, etc.???? Everything I have read and heard about the Impec, I hear every bike manufacturer say about all of their top of the line bikes (including BMC). "It's smooth, but still enough to accelerate quickly, it soaks up road buzz, it's under the UCI weight limit, etc." Am I missing something? I'm seriously curious…. 

The BMC Impec Review | Cycling Tips


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's there because some are willing to pay for the perceived cachet/exclusivity. Get a over it. Those wanting to ride/climb fast (also Pros) ride the SLR01.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Amortising that tooling and braiding machine must cost a ton of money. Swiss labour is a couple of times as expensive as Asian labour. The Impec is expensive to make, far more expensive than the SLR01. 

Some of the BMC riders use them so they can't be too bad. I've seen Cadel on one a few times and he wouldn't be on one if he wanted to ride something else.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Some BMC riders ride them on sporadic and rare occasion. Non recently in races, AFAIK, and not in important races. Cadel Evans rode one on the parade lap at the '11 TDF, for example, but not in a single race stage in any race, ever, that I'm aware of. This year Thor Hushovd road one in the first few stages of the TOC but switched back to the SLR01. 

IMO, what it costs to manufacture is immaterial because, in the end, its value is only what someone will pay.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A few Impecs in evidence at the team's Denia training camp: Gallery: BMC In Training In Spain | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I just bought an Impec and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone know the yearly production numbers of BMC's Impecs? I haven't seen too many in here in the states and I am wondering how many might be here.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I'd have bought one.... 3 years ago when they were announced but too little too late now. Dated tech already. That's why no pro's are riding them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

carbonLORD said:


> I'd have bought one.... 3 years ago when they were announced but too little too late now. Dated tech already. That's why no pro's are riding them.


A couple of guys are actually riding them in the Tour de San Luis if you look closely. I'm not sure about the TDU. A few also rode them during the BMC training camp a month or so ago. 

Gallery: BMC Racing prepares for 2014 with Denia training camp - VeloNews.com


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw two Impecs for the final stage of TDU.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd still like to at least try one. 
BMC will improve it, it will never be as light as the SLR but the difference will be reduced.
They way they weave the tubes give the possibility of very fine tuning your ride. Clydes could have stronger thicker tubes, lightweights could have thinner tubes, comfort oriented riders could have a more flexible weave.
A lot of potential in the Impec.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah, I drank the Kool aid at one time too.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Why in the world are the Impecs so freaking expensive (or Parlees or Look Bikes for that matter)? I have watched the video and read reviews, and I still don't get what truly makes them so unique for an average or even serious rider. If it is so special, then why is BMC still producing the SLR01 and the Granfondo GF01, etc.???? Everything I have read and heard about the Impec, I hear every bike manufacturer say about all of their top of the line bikes (including BMC). "It's smooth, but still enough to accelerate quickly, it soaks up road buzz, it's under the UCI weight limit, etc." Am I missing something? I'm seriously curious….
> 
> The BMC Impec Review | Cycling Tips



With Parlee you are paying for the customization (not the 5 series of course) where you can dial in the tubes and sizing precisely to your wants and needs. They are well made, light bikes. And on the z-1 through z-5, you can still get an English threaded bottom bracket so no creak. I can't speak to BMC but Parlee is not about being cheaply priced, but about perceived value to those that don't want off the shelf.

Now about BMC's Impec, they claim a better way to build a carbon frame. Whether that's true or not, can only be determine by the rider. Sometimes these guys are on to something, and sometimes they are selling hype.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

My primary/preferred bike is my 2013 specialized Sworks SL4 Tarmac, however the Impec is not bad. The ride is a little smoother than my Tarmac believe it or not and it is very quiet, grant it the Impec is running Di2 and is sporting mavic Cosmic Carbones vs the 404s on the Tarmac. I just wanted something different. I have not seen an Impec being ridden in my neck of the woods.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Merc said:


> ... grant it the Impec is running...


The usual expression would be "granted, the Impec is running..." "granted" in this case has a meaning similar to "stipulated".


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Looigi, thank you.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Riding my new 2013 Impec racefit 55 and I still don't know....? It feels awesome in one hand but yet I didn't ride it enough I guess (3 times so far about 60 miles in total) I am sure it rides better at least different than any other bikes I had and I rode few already. They are special I must say but again I can't really put the finger on what or to describe it cause frames feel differently one from another. I guess my expertise is not top level however I think there is something very special with this bike that I'm looking to find in each ride, this is a Gr8 motivation to get out and ride it.


----------

